# Mrs. Doom



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Mrs. Doom had a earned reputation as an excellent scavanger and procurer of prop makin's. I am devastated to tell that God called her home last Monday following open heart surgery. My world is changed forever. 
Doc


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I am sincerely sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and in my prayers.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about your loss! I can only imagine how hard this must be for you. Please except my most sincere and heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:crykin:Just really sad news. You are in my prayers.:crykin:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So sad to hear of your loss. I wish you peace and comfort at this difficult time.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss Doc. I know she was your partner in everything. Please know you are in my prayers.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So very saddened to hear of this Doc. Prayers and good thoughts outbound to you and your family.
Peace, my friend.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Doc.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very sad news Doc. My thoughts are with you at this very difficult time.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Doc. How devastating it must be for you. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

My sincere sympathy for the loss of your wife.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Doc, 
I can't imagine what you are going through. I wouldn't know how to function without the Boss Lady. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

My condolences for this greatest of losses. Prayers to you and yours.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Words always fall short at a time like this. One of the few things that always brings me comfort, is that your life was richer for having her in your life and no matter how long that time was, it was never going to be enough.


Brian


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

May peace be with her and those she left behind.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

First, please accept my apologies for posting this in the wrong category. I didn't look far enough.

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers. Debi (aka Ms. Doom) was a beautiful lady and definitely my better half. How she put up with me for 32 years is a mystery to me. She will be missed, but not ever forgotten. Bless you all.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry about your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

Doc so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

So sorry to learn of your wife's passing, Doc.
God bless her and your family.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear of you wife's passing. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My heart goes out to you, Doc. She had to have been a wonderful lady because you always spoke of her with such affection and pride, and no one here could rival her ability to scavenge and find things. Prayers for you and for her.


----------



## melgibbs (Mar 24, 2014)

May she RIP!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Doc, I am so sorry to hear of Debi's passing. My deepst sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Doc, I'm so sorry to hear of the passing of your wife. I can't imagine what your going through, but my thoughts are with you and your family. Stay strong my friend.


----------

